# Water Tower Spout fix



## dhallag (Dec 27, 2007)

So I have the rio grande water tower which I love, but the plastic spout broke off. I would like to use it as intended but with the spout broken off at the fulcrum point, the spout just floats only being attached by the silicone tube. Any ideas on how to fix this so that the spout is actually attached to the water tower, like any ideas of a non plastic spout?

Thanks much....

Here is a pic.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

(I don't know what happened to your photo - OneDrive? Maybe they don't like you cross-posting. I could see it by right-click and View Image.) So I saved it and reposted it here.


It would probably help if you told us who made the water tower. Tho I bet the silicon tube is a give-away to anyone who models RG!


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Cut off or file that old broke hinge part to flat with the spout, use a flat Brass strap run around the spout epoxy it, leave enough overage to run a pin through it into the water tower. Similar to picture.


----------



## dhallag (Dec 27, 2007)

ddrum31 said:


> Cut off or file that old broke hinge part to flat with the spout, use a flat Brass strap run around the spout epoxy it, leave enough overage to run a pin through it into the water tower. Similar to picture.


It’s made by piko, piko rio grande water tower. Ooh I like this idea!!!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might consider contacting PIKO *customer support* and see if they can supply a replacement part.


----------



## dhallag (Dec 27, 2007)

ddrum31 said:


> Cut off or file that old broke hinge part to flat with the spout, use a flat Brass strap run around the spout epoxy it, leave enough overage to run a pin through it into the water tower. Similar to picture.


Do you know where I can find something like this? I’ve asked a few local stores and no one has a clue....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

that is part of a frame to clamp fabric doing needlepoint


called a needlepoint or embroidery hoop, found in crafts stores


----------



## TDJR (Oct 11, 2019)

In case you need more info. Here are some photos from my unbuilt kit when you reach out to PIKO.


----------

